# The Ripster is in da house!



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Rip was delivered right on time today by Pat. Toys, leash, collar, food, heartworm/flea-tick meds, everything. Oh, and Rip was there too 

He arrived at 1230 today, and his Fosters stayed for about half an hour. I guess I passed 

Right now, Rip is crashed out on the Couch. He had a 3 hour trip and then he and Gilmour had a good 20 minute zoomie time in the back yard, so he's a tired boy right now.

And there was absolutely ZERO drama with Ronin. I thought for sure Ronin would at least do the tail 3 times bigger than normal thing for a week, but it never happened. I'm so proud of both of them!

Here's the first round of pictures. Keep in mind he had only been here for ONE hour when I took these. I'm so proud of everyone 


There is also a very short video uploading to YouTube. I'll post the link when it's ready:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wonderful!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, here's the pictures!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

And here's the short video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBuF8UOFROI


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww, he looks very happy in his new home!! He and Gilmour are going to have a blast being brothers!! Thanks for rescuing this sweet boy


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Way to go, Larry! Looks like it was all " meant to be " as my mom would say. I am proud of all of you! Great job, and wonderful pics!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome Home Rip!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

He looks so happy!!!
Good for you for adding hime to your family


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, he just looks so at home already  Even to finding the bed LOL.Thanks for sharing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rip*

WELCOME HOME, RIP!!

NUTTIN: Looks like Rip's been there all his life.
It is nothing short of AMAZING how well they all get along!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh Rip is so handsome. It looks like they have been the best of buddies for a long time. Glad that Ronin isnt getting tag teamed from the boys.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw I love the last pics of them on the bed together.. looks like they'll be best buddies in no time, and I'm glad Gilmour is showing him the ropes


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Great pics! Rip is a looker - love the red wavy fur! It looks like he, Gilmour, and Ronin are gonna do just fine!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Rip looks totally happy, Ronin is astoundingly unfazed and Gilmour looks pleased to have a pal. You, on the other hand, appear to need a bigger bed if you plan to be in the one they're on


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Rip finally pee'd at 7pm tonight, his first time since he left Valley Lee at around 9am this morning! Then he went again at 2am a few minutes ago.

No poops yet.

He has found his safe spot. The couch  So, so far he LOVES the couch, and he loves to eat.

Wait a minute. That's me !!!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome Home RIP!!!

Congrats Larry on having a multi-golden home once again.

It looks as if RIP has adjusted nicely and he looks quite happy. 

Sounds like everyone approves of him....even Ronin.

You couldn't be off to a better start


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Just started work a bit ago. Both Rip and Gilmour are under the desk at my feet 

No poops yet. Never thought I'd say this, but I want poops!

All three were on the bed when I woke up this morning. Gilmour, Ronin and Rip.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats on your beautiful new bouncing boy! Everyone looks like long-lost buddies! Can't wait to hear about all their adventures together.

(P.S. Murphy didn't poop for sooooo long after coming home to us. I think it was a couple of days! Don't worry.  )


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats on getting Rip. 
Maybe he is a little stressed still but hopefully will do the duty soon. I can understand why your waiting for it.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww...a 'Pack of Three'. So he's fitting in like a hand in glove, lol...it was just meant to be

I love his eyes...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

We have Poo !

My god do we have poo LOL

I was told his stools were pretty big, but wow LOL

I might need to get a front-end loader bucket for the tractor 

It was very, very soft though. His current dog food (Embark Dehydrated 100% Natural) seems to have a lot of moisture in it when prepared, or maybe stress is causing it.

Is it Canned Pumpkin I've heard that helps with firming up stools?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That was probably a 'stress' poo....maybe they will get smaller as he calms down/settles in. I don't think I'd do pumpkin _yet_....

Rip patties...lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!!*

Congratulations on the Poo, Rip!! Good Boy!!

My Rescued Golden Ret.,Smooch, has always had Big Poo compared to my male Samoyed, Snobear! When we first rescued Smooch the foster lady had her on Nutro and her poo was so runny, we changed foods and she has been fine ever since.

Hope this talk doesn't offend anyone!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome home Rip! Now begins the true journey wiggling yourself into the heart of your new family. Looks like it's already beginning to be a success  Good job sweet boy.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

He's been under the desk at my feet for almost 8 straight hours now 

Another hour and 15 min and it's Zoomie Time !!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Boy, Gilmour sure is happy to have a new brother isn't he?! That is just awesome!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Except Rippy has stolen all his favorite spots LOL


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww... looks like he's settling right in! 

I agree in thinking that it was probably a 'stress poo.' I'd probably give him a few days and see if it starts to look a little more normal.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Next door neighbor's came over with their two young kids last night for about 20 minutes. I fully expected Rip to head for his couch and plant himself there.

He did not!

In fact, he stayed with them the entire time they were over.

I think he's loosening up a bit 

He is definitely a velcro boy. He does not like to be where I'm not.


----------

